# i decided to rescue....instead of buying a puppy



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

:woofk so i got on craigslist a couple days ago and opened a thread marked "apbt"
i usually look at the pics first and 
when i saw the pics i thought i was looking at pics of my pumpkin
in the yard with a exclamation i called my cousin and told her 
to get on the computer....

only diff was she is wearing a pink collar instead of the black nylon collar i have for pumpkin.... 
i contacted the lady and in the afternoon i have a appointment to meet with them today after i go grocery shopping she is good with other dogs and is house trained but needs 

better manners with people (lady doesnt have time for her)
her name is 
"bella"
i might just shorten it to ella so i have cinder"ella" and the pumpkin, shes not papered but i have the option to contact the breeder and get the papers for her..... she is 15 months old 
not really to worried about it right now i am hoping she will get along with pumpkin when we meet......
anyway see the pics then check my profile for pics of pumpkin tell me what you think!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Glad to hear that you went with a rescue. She is beautiful girl and I hope all works out well for you.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Beautiful hope all works out


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

She's beautiful!Good luck and I hope everything works out!


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

can't see the pic links... but be careful with havin em both around and i'm assuming neither are spayed... maybe time to look into a break stick...


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

beccaboo said:


> can't see the pic links... but be careful with havin em both around and i'm assuming neither are spayed... maybe time to look into a break stick...


actually thery have that spay'em for free for pitbulls going on up here so i was thinking about just doing that- ive never had a problem with pumpkin with any dogs but this female is supposedly dominate so we weill see what happens 
cross your fingers


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Kudos on the rescue good look with everything!


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

rednose_momma said:


> actually they have that spay 'em for free for pitbulls going on up here so i was thinking about just doing that- ive never had a problem with pumpkin with any dogs but this female is supposedly dominate so we we'll see what happens
> cross your fingers


just be super vigilant with training n never let em outta ur sight. seperate em anytime u aren't givin em ur attention. n don't leave em together if u gotta leave for something. even if its a quick trip n they have been gettin along. the free pit spay in belevue is awesome. got georges last puppy shot, both got frontlined, kennel cough vaccs n chips for $5 a peice...


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Good luck with everything! Just keep a close eye on both dogs! Any dominant challenge can cause a fight! Good job on rescuing!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

beccaboo said:


> *just be super vigilant with training n never let em outta ur sight. seperate em anytime u aren't givin em ur attention*. n don't leave em together if u gotta leave for something. even if its a quick trip n they have been gettin along. the free pit spay in belevue is awesome. got georges last puppy shot, both got frontlined, kennel cough vaccs n chips for $5 a peice...


:goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

thank you, i was already planning on setting up diffchain set ups so they cant get to each other when i have to go altho most of the time i take my pumpkin with me and ya i know it only takes a move to spark a fight all i know is im looking forward to meeting bella today and seeing how she will get along with my girl we are meeting at my house to see if bella will be ok with pumpkin i know pumpkin wont care shes a lousy guard dog.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

k my suggestion is do it in the front yard or where ever your girl isn't gonna feel like its her "territory." i know a lot of people say introduce em on leashes but leashes can sometimes cause fights by themselves. lead them to each others back ends n let them to it from there and be on ur toes. for the first meeting i would avoid letting them get in each others faces. just be prepared to yank em apart especially if the new girl is dominant. my girl lace is too and she will try to mount anything she feels needs it  even the slightest paw of another dog on her back n she takes it as a challenge. be careful! i'm wishin ya luck!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

yes i agree about leash aggression but the neutral ground should help, PLUS if they are off lead how are you gonna pull them away from eachother before they actually bite down? I use a short lead, it's a 5' nylon rope lead and I like it short because if I need to pull Chino back I can rather easily.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> yes i agree about leash aggression but the neutral ground should help, PLUS if they are off lead how are you gonna pull them away from eachother before they actually bite down? I use a short lead, it's a 5' nylon rope lead and I like it short because if I need to pull Chino back I can rather easily.


if they aren't freakin out goin nuts by the time they are close i usually let em meet n drop the leash but stand within reach of collars. watch the hair, mouth, ears, tails. but thats just me. the leashes are still there just not gettin people n dogs tangled n keepin em tied up if they needa be separated. every dog is different n i understand not every dog will get along. this is just what has worked for me. i'm fairly new to the pit world only for about 2 years now, and every intro i've ever been a part of with mine and with other pitbulls has been fight-free n i've never been bit. not tryina jinx myself but i am very careful...


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah I think the most important part is to try and recognize warning signs, if any. Some dogs don't show warning signs and it makes for a situation getting out of hand pretty fast. If theyre not "greeting" eachother in the proper manner sniffing eachother, you might as well expect it to get out of hand. JMO Not just things Ive seen with my dog but my friends' other breeds as well


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Yeah I think the most important part is to try and recognize warning signs, if any. Some dogs don't show warning signs and it makes for a situation getting out of hand pretty fast. If theyre not "greeting" eachother in the proper manner sniffing eachother, you might as well expect it to get out of hand. JMO Not just things Ive seen with my dog but my friends' other breeds as well


yep. what he said


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

I love to hear about rescues!! Awesome.


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

well she will be here in about 20 minutes im so excited!! i tired pumpkin out so she will probably not care..... so excited!


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

decided to pass on the female she is very DA and i couldnt even pet pumpkin infront of her without her trying to go for it


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

good call! Its pretty tough to turn them down


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

it wasVERY TOUGH but i cant do that to either of them, ill keep looking tho ill be perusing the shelters n craigslist some more


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Aww that sucks that it didn't work out.But you gotta do what you think is best for all parties involved.Good luck in your continued search for your next dog.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

hmmm... how do you feel about an older male  pm me ur number n i'll send u pix


----------



## rednose420 (Mar 2, 2010)

all three of my dogs are rescues! so way to go on the rescue! hope all works out for yall!


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

There are many many more rescues out there I am sure you will be able to find what you are looking for...


----------

